# No way this can be done



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am sorry but if you can accomplish this then every pipe in the house will probably burst because they will not be done properly.

Looking for someone experienced in Reo and 
P&P work. Will need to complete 10-15 winterizations 
Per day. Must have a vehicle and most supplies. 
Please reply ASAP!!


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> I am sorry but if you can accomplish this then every pipe in the house will probably burst because they will not be done properly.
> 
> Looking for someone experienced in Reo and
> P&P work. Will need to complete 10-15 winterizations
> ...


Where are they... Florida. It takes me 3 hours for a wet system here in the North East... That is funny... like the one fella said... written by a cubicle bunny.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> I am sorry but if you can accomplish this then every pipe in the house will probably burst because they will not be done properly.
> 
> Looking for someone experienced in Reo and
> P&P work. Will need to complete 10-15 winterizations
> ...


Very true. Please reply ASAP, they want you more than you want them.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> I am sorry but if you can accomplish this then every pipe in the house will probably burst because they will not be done properly.
> 
> Looking for someone experienced in Reo and
> P&P work. Will need to complete 10-15 winterizations
> ...


If you are just pouring antifreeze down traps like homeboy put in earlier posts I can do like 50 in a day. I got cases of pink kool aid mix ready to go. 


View attachment 77795


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Well at least you pre mix yours. I qc'done last year and the dufus left the friggin packet right on the bathroom floor. Genius.




HollandPPC said:


> If you are just pouring antifreeze down traps like homeboy put in earlier posts I can do like 50 in a day. I got cases of pink kool aid mix ready to go.
> 
> 
> View attachment 77795


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Well at least you pre mix yours. I qc'done last year and the dufus left the friggin packet right on the bathroom floor. Genius.


Seems that would make for an interesting "during" picture.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I saw a "wint" order for a friend today.

I swear to god it didn't say a word about blowing the lines.

Drain water heater, unhook water meter, zip tie the valve, pour pink antifreeze and post wint stickers.
Thats the extent of the directions.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I saw a "wint" order for a friend today.
> ....pour pink antifreeze ....thats the extent of the directions.


So it's "pink" anit-freeze now... "Not there's anything wrong with that"....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

10-15 dry wints can be done if you have the skilled manpower. When the email lists no pricing (among other things) that is a big red flag to hit the delete button and move on to the next spammer.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> If you are just pouring antifreeze down traps like homeboy put in earlier posts I can do like 50 in a day. I got cases of pink kool aid mix ready to go.
> 
> 
> View attachment 77795


Isnt that the flavor of choice of Jim Jones comune ??


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> Isnt that the flavor of choice of Jim Jones comune ??


That or fruit punch I do not recall.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Well at least you pre mix yours. I qc'done last year and the dufus left the friggin packet right on the bathroom floor. Genius.


Hmmm, I followed another contractor and found an empty box right outside the bathroom door......








:whistling:whistling


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Hmmm, I followed another contractor and found an empty box right outside the bathroom door......
> 
> :whistling:whistling


I've been seeing a lot of those from the Malama FS vendors. Lol


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> I've been seeing a lot of those from the Malama FS vendors. Lol




Multiple boxes for multiple bathrooms?? :whistling:whistling


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Multiple boxes for multiple bathrooms?? :whistling:whistling


Yup. Here's the crazy thing about their idiots. They change out locks to homes that already has had a lock change....with the same key code, and leave the previous locks behind. I swear there's a new breed of stupid hacks. Leaving behind lock boxes that open to the same key code.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

If the idiots can't keep their scoop together.......... heaven forbid I try to help them keep their money.


In 09 MCS in their infinite stupidity sent me out to rekey and padlock an entire farm house and out buildings.

In May and again around August. That was expensive because the house had a lot of doors and most farms have a lot of outbuildings and gates.
If they can't figure out what they are doing at a property they sure aint going to listen to me when I tell them its already been done.


As for the pink kookaide and fake floaters........... I wouldn't do that. 
A guy's gotta have standards some where. lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

*re*

15 can be done in a day, I've done it, but its a long day. If you use a larger compressor and get everything ready while the water heater is draining it only takes about 3 or 4 min longer then drain time. 

I wouldn't want to do it on a regular basis though.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> 15 can be done in a day, I've done it, but its a long day. If you use a larger compressor and get everything ready while the water heater is draining it only takes about 3 or 4 min longer then drain time.
> 
> I wouldn't want to do it on a regular basis though.


You're an animal!! Wow. We've done 10 dry wints in a day and that was tough. We use a rigid air compressor. That's with one guy doing the lawn and me doing the lock change and bids and misc other items on the work order. That was tough.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

*re*



thanohano44 said:


> You're an animal!! Wow. We've done 10 dry wints in a day and that was tough. We use a rigid air compressor. That's with one guy doing the lawn and me doing the lock change and bids and misc other items on the work order. That was tough.


Sorry I was just talking winterizations, if I had to do lock changes and lawn cuts I think I could probably do 10 a day if I really wanted to. The key is to make the day count, I left at 4 am so I could be at my first lawn and start the mower as soon as 8am rolled around. I finished my last lawn just as it was getting dark.


----------

